# AAB's Tuna Spread



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 8, 2008)

Found a lonely piece of Ahi in the freezer. Decided to experiment with a spread for next weekend's company. Coated the tuna with sesame oil and a good rub of Dizzy Pig's Raging River rub. 

Not really smoking, but a nice indirect at 275-300° with a maple chunk for smoke. I found a 6" cast iron skillet to use as a heat barrier in the Mini Big Green Egg.







Here we are after 45 min, flipped once. Will let it cool, then shred and try to make a Tuna Spread.






Bad pic....good spread 






1 6-8 oz tuna fillet, previously smoked or grilled, cooled
1 TBS minced sweet onion
1-2 TBS Sweet Pickle Relish
4-5 drops hot sauce
ground black pepper to taste
2-3 drops of lemon juice
2 TBS Mayo, or to your desired texture.

Shred tuna and mix well with other ingredients. Serve with crakcers or pita chips.


----------

